# TP-Link TL-WN951N W-LAN PCI Adapter



## Nagilum (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been struggling with getting this PCI WLAN adapter to work properly.
It's properly recognized:


```
ath0: <Atheros 5416> mem 0xa0010000-0xa001ffff irq 10 at device 14.0 on pci0
 ath0: [HT] enabling HT modes
 ath0: [HT] 2 RX streams; 2 TX streams
 ath0: AR5416 mac 13.10 RF2133 phy 8.1
```
but doesn't work right. Occasionally I see:

```
ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
```
I'm running FreeBSD Stable, when I use this kernel:

```
FreeBSD cakebox.tis 9.1-BETA1 FreeBSD 9.1-BETA1 #0: Sat Jul 14 18:22:37 CEST 2012     [email]root@cakebox.tis[/email]:/usr/obj/export/src/sys/net5501  i386
```
I can at least associate and transfer a bit of data but it's quite unreliable.
When I boot a recent kernel the AP shows up wrong in the network manager. Usually each AP shows this icon with 3D bars and a lock attached. When I boot a current kernel it only shows those bars flat and no lock. No chance of ever attaching to that..

The AP used to work somewhat decently with a HEAD kernel from about a year ago but that kernel could not forward any packets so its not that useful to me.
I have this in my kernel config:


```
# Wireless NIC cards
device          wlan            # 802.11 support
device          wlan_wep        # 802.11 WEP support
device          wlan_ccmp       # 802.11 CCMP support
device          wlan_tkip       # 802.11 TKIP support
device          wlan_amrr       # AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
device          wlan_xauth      # support for external authenticators

device          ath             # Atheros pci/cardbus NIC's
device          ath_pci         # Atheros PCI device glue
device          ath_hal         # pci/cardbus chip support
device          ath_ar5416      # AR5416 chips
options         AH_SUPPORT_AR5416  
options         ATH_ENABLE_11N
#options        ATH_DEBUG
#options        ATH_DIAGAPI
#options        AH_DEBUG
#options        AH_PRIVATE_DIAG

device          ath_rate_sample # SampleRate tx rate control for ath
```
And this is my hostapd.conf (SSID and passphrase changed)


```
interface=wlan0
driver=bsd
debug=4
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump
own_ip_addr=127.0.0.1
ieee8021x=0
#wmm_enabled=0

#channel=23456:ht/40
ssid=freebsd
country_code=DE
macaddr_acl=0
#max_num_sta=250
auth_algs=1
wpa=3
wpa_passphrase=0897134891741319
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=CCMP TKIP
```


----------



## Nagilum (Jan 31, 2013)

*Syncer*

Looks like the recent FreeBSD kernel (r245456M) works better again.
However now get the Syncer (see top -S) using unusual high amounts of CPU.


----------

